

Pandora Launches HTML5 Radio App - padobson
http://www.pandora.com
The new design replaces the Flash App with an HTML5 app that has a focus on increased speed and usability.
======
padobson
Here's a link to the press release:

[http://blog.pandora.com/archives/press/2011/09/pandora_unvei...](http://blog.pandora.com/archives/press/2011/09/pandora_unveils.html)

